# Newport News Fishing Wave Screen (aka Green Mile Pier) and 16st Pier



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

Last year around this time of year I fished very heavy at both of these piers... Both produced striper and specs.... And im not talking about babies either...

My question is has anybody been to either one of these piers lately if so let me know cause I need a report....

RUMORS: a lil bird told me that togs bite at the wave screen pier.... ANYBODY got proof...


Thanks in advance


----------



## kingcw (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm interested in this myself. I've heard about the Green Mile, but have never gone out there.


----------



## js395 (Jun 20, 2011)

I was there earlier this sping just as tog season when out and I witness a gentlemen catching a nice tog right off of the end of the green mile. He was actually casting over the tall gate at the end of the pier.


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

I knew it @js395


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

Im doing some tautogging today wish me luck


----------

